# Geckos



## Addam (Oct 25, 2010)

Hey everyone, just wondering if someone could give a quick run down on keeping geckos, and what's need. Also what kinda prices you'd expect to pay for beginner geckos 

Thanks


----------



## James..94 (Oct 25, 2010)

They are one of the simplest animals to take care of.
Hot end 32 two hides and sand heaped in one end of the tank/tub.
Depending on the gecko you can pay $50 or more.


----------



## Rocket (Oct 25, 2010)

James..94 said:


> They are one of the simplest animals to take care of.
> Hot end 32 two hides and sand heaped in one end of the tank/tub.
> Depending on the gecko you can pay $50 or more.


 
I think you're standardising abit too much there pal. Yes that is an efficient way for keeping Nephrurus and possibly Diplodactylus but I fail to see how that would suffice for Pseudothecadactylus, Oedura, Saltuarius etc...

Addam, find a species that you like the look of then ask for husbandry help. You'll get more in-focus responses that way...


----------



## Addam (Oct 25, 2010)

What are some good beginner geckos? I'm assuming hatch season is coming up like the snake season?


----------



## James..94 (Oct 25, 2010)

Rocket said:


> Yes that is an efficient way for keeping Nephrurus and possibly Diplodactylus but I fail to see how that would suffice for Pseudothecadactylus, Oedura, Saltuarius etc..


 My bad forgot to add that. Thanks for correcting me.


----------



## Rocket (Oct 25, 2010)

Most species present little drama to keepers however some are better suited to more experienced hands.

If you want basic and easy to house, go for something like a Nephrurus levis levis, small Diplodactylus and Lucasium and Underwoodisaurus milii.

If you want to splash out on a nice vivarium for climbing species: Strophurus, Gehyra, Christinus, Oedura and Phyllurus platurus are all suitable choices.

Look over some pictures from this site and i'm sure something will catch your attention.


----------



## James..94 (Oct 25, 2010)

Check out this thread
http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/general-discussion-42/sho-us-geckos-116594/


----------



## Addam (Oct 25, 2010)

Checking it now  thanks guys I'll be back to ask more specifics on a certain one soon  thanks again


----------



## Addam (Oct 25, 2010)

I think I would go levis or amyae any specific info on them? (I hope they army the same otherwise I made myself look like an ultra noob haha)


----------



## James..94 (Oct 25, 2010)

There are some past issues of Reptiles Australia that have great info on keeping both levis and amyae.


----------



## Kristy_07 (Oct 25, 2010)

Also, amyae and levis are fairly common, so the search function would probably yield some results, too. Good luck!


----------



## Addam (Oct 25, 2010)

Is there anything that either animal needs specifically for them? Search isnt bringing up what I am looking for. Is the info by James..94 adequate for these animals?


----------



## Sock Puppet (Oct 25, 2010)

Also keep in mind price range, levis are not as expensive as amyae & are generally a bit easier to find, although both do come up frequently for sale. I won't quote prices as they vary wildly depending on the breeder, age, sexed pair, or the particular animal etc etc.

I've never kept levis so can't comment, but amyae are quite straight forward to keep & easy to set up. Amyae don't burrow like I believe levis do, so don't need as deep a layer of substrate.



Addam said:


> Is there anything that either animal needs specifically for them? Search isnt bringing up what I am looking for. Is the info by James..94 adequate for these animals?


More or less, but there are other factors for you to research too, such as keeping some sand damp, misting the walls (some keepers don't bother with this), feeding etc.


----------



## Addam (Oct 25, 2010)

Thanks sock puppet very helpful mate. I think I might search the forsale threads for prices. Are hatchies cheaper then fully grown?


----------



## Kristy_07 (Oct 25, 2010)

Addam, hatchies will be cheaper than a sexed or breeding pair... make sure you do a bit more research into their needs and care before purchasing an animal. Cheers


----------



## Grogshla (Oct 25, 2010)

ok man this is what you are going to need.
-a good sized enclosure with more either more surface area or climbing area depending on species.
-a under tank heat mat attatched to a thermostat
-paper towel substrate for hatchies or desert sand for adults.
-2 hides. One on the hot side of the tank and one on the cool side of the tank
-a lightbulb of 75w just to resemble the sun and to get the ambient temperatures up to about 32 degrees.
-shallow water bowl
-Feed live small and medium crickets dusted in calcium powder 4 times a week and vitamin powder 1 time a week. 
-Hatchies will eat every day, adults once every 2 days. (this depends on species)

Umm thats all i can think of for now


----------



## Addam (Oct 25, 2010)

I will be doing a lot of research as I will have to wait for funds anyway so hence my asking all these questions


----------



## Addam (Oct 25, 2010)

I will be doing a lot of research as I will have to wait for funds anyway so hence my asking all these questions


----------



## Addam (Oct 25, 2010)

Phone pored twice sorry. Thanks Grogshla that's the info I really needed, now I've just got to research a specific animal and their needs. Thanks again mate


----------



## Grogshla (Oct 25, 2010)

no worries dude


----------

